# five ten gesucht !!!



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

...gebraucht , die schwarzen (impact) - in niedrig - gr.39 . wenn jemand noch verratze rumliegen hat - bis 30 euro würd´ich noch geben  greez , k.


----------



## yoyojas (5. Juli 2010)

Hier schau mal vieleicht gehen die nicht so hoch: http://cgi.ebay.de/Five-Ten-Impact-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7337148770105194328


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

brrrr, nee- doch net in lila .... aber danke trotzdem !!! greez, k.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juli 2010)

hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Du da mitbietest 
Fallen die Five Ten eigentlich normal aus? Oder muss man die (i.d.R. wie andere Radschuhe) auch gleich eine Nummer größer nehmen?


----------



## MelleD (5. Juli 2010)

ich hab die da oben, die lilanen 
Fallen bei mir normal aus, hab normal 39, in den five ten auch.
Sind echt super vom Grip her, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juli 2010)

erst brauch ich das passende Rad 

Das Damenmodell geht am Knöchel so hoch, ich bin nicht sicher, ob das was für mich und meine Krummfüße ist  Muss ich demnächst mal anprobieren...


----------



## _stine_ (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab die schwarzen in 39. Wie meine normale Schuhgröße auch. Am Anfang dacht ich die wären zu eng, aber nach einem Tag biken ham se gepasst wie angegossen. Und am Knöchel find ich se a net zu hoch. 
Sind echt top! 
Stehen aber net zum Verkauf


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

..ich hab sie ja schon in hoch - und finde , ich brauche 1 nr. grösser , hab sonst 38 - und  das  war knapp . naja - jeder fuss fällt anders aus .,,,,


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2010)

Suche noch


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juli 2010)

Na, wer sie hat, gibt sie wohl nicht wieder her.
Habe sie auch in der hohen und schwarzen Ausführung. Meine normale Schuhgröße ist 37, diese passt bei den 5.10 auch einwandfrei.


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

..hast wohl recht , wer sie hat , behält sie .......oder sie sind so veranzt , dass man sie in die tonne kloppen muss... schade ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (8. Juli 2010)

ist es dir wichtig, das der preis klein ist? denn bei hibike hab ich gesehen, gibts die noch in 39. da gibts doch vom dimb auch prozente..oder nüch?


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juli 2010)

..ja , geht mir um den preis ...hab welche in hoch und auch welche von sixsixone -da sind keine mehr zum "normal"preis drin - NUR , weil ich sie so mag , sie aber nicht brauch! ...


----------

